# Massanutten



## lfuhr (Feb 22, 2006)

We are looking at 6/6 units at Woodstone at Massanutten or The Summit at Massanutten.  One thing that is important to us is that the units be close to the activities, ski school, restaraunts, etc.  Does anyone have any advice on this matter.  Also, what are the specifics on the internet access at these resorts.  thanks

LFuhr


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 23, 2006)

There is no internet access at Massanutten.  If you ask about it, they'll give you a printed sheet with a list of local (within 10 miles) businesses with WiFi spots.  (I suppose it might be possible to disconnect the wall mounted phones so as to be able to tap into dial-up, but we didn't try that)

As for the proximity to activities, nothing is far by car, everything is far by foot.  It really makes little difference where on the property you stay, you'll wind up driving to everything.


----------



## wrkirt (Feb 23, 2006)

I think you will be happier at the Summit. If you look at the map of Massanutten, Woodstone is outside of the bowl area and the bowl area is where the skiing is located and closer to fairways restaurant. While its easier to drive around Mass as it is very large and spread out, i think you will find the view and location better at the Summit.


----------



## NTHC (Feb 23, 2006)

The Summit is closer to the slopes and activities inside the resort area.  The Woodstone area is closer to the water park and the entrance to the resort.

The question you need to ask yourself is how much you will do outside of the resort.  If you will spend most of your time on property then go with the Summit.  If you want to explore the area then I would go with Woodstone.  

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## MusicMan (Feb 24, 2006)

The Summitt is much closer to all "snow-related" activities. Woodstone is closer to the indoor pool, LeClub activities, the water park and the BlueRidge Buffet (located in the water park building).As for internet access (dialup), there is no charge to access a 1-800 number from their units. I was online for several hours when I was in the Woodstone units last weekend. The phone on the desk in the master bedroom had an additional jack in the back for computer access.


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 24, 2006)

MusicMan (Formerly JP) said:
			
		

> The phone on the desk in the master bedroom had an additional jack in the back for computer access.



This would be a unit-specific feature, as the two-bedroom unit we stayed in (probably older and more basic than MusicMan's) did not have a phone in the master bedroom.  (no desk either, for that matter)  We had one phone upstairs and one phone downstairs, both mounted on the kitchen walls.

There is more than one indoor pool.  Not counting the waterpark pools, there is an indoor pool at the bottom of the mountain in the main activities building (Woodstone Meadows) and there is another about halfway up the mountain in the LeClub Activities building.  

If your primary goal is snow sports, then mountainside villas seem to make sense.  Better views, slightly less drive time to the ski lodge.  If the primary goal is golf, then staying near Woodstone makes since.  But since you're going to be driving regardless of where you stay, we're talking the difference between a half mile vs maybe two.


----------



## Leturno (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the Waterpark included with the Maintenance fees? Or if not, what is the cost and do Massanutten owners get a price break? RCI traders, do they get a price break?

Scott


----------

